# Visit to Ireland September



## alshymer

Hi
We are planning got visit Ireland in September.
Can anyone tell me the best areas to find pubs where live music is to be found? Is it mostly at weekends?
Has anyone placed a list of wild camping spots in Eire on this site?
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Jented

Hi.
We stayed at a site at Glenbeigh,pub 100yds+ down the road towards the town. Recommend black pepper chicken and....... you would never believe how much "black stuff" i drank . The dancing started at about 21.00 hrs,music,one man,two accordians and organ.Watch out for the wild woman,about 55+,if she had let go of me while twirling,,i would have gone out the window!!!. I think it was of a wdnesday night,you may be able to park on the beach/sea front through the town on the right,however,if you have"drink taken!!LOL, you have to pass the Garda station back from the pub...oooops,the one i saw was 7ft
tall,weighed 20st,and looked as if all he needed was an excuse to explode,he could have stopped the riots on his own,respect!
While you are down there,drive onto Inch beach,and read the poem on the wall of the cafe.Wish i was there right now,we should have never left,stay well,stay lucky.
Ted.
PS. I am sure that a word to the landlord,could see you parked up there for the night...... Now there is a thought!.
PPS. I had forgottento say it was about 3-4 yrs ago,must cut down on the drink,Hic!!


----------



## JohnGun

Anywhere in co Kerry or co donegal


----------



## Glandwr

Bump ...... am interested in end sept beg Oct.

Dick


----------



## havingfun

*visit to ireland september*

hi,

if you look on the campsite map,and put in ireland,wildcamping,it will bring about 100 places up,oh try pp as well.and pubstops, but almost anywhere is ok to stop,and any of the marinas or quays,will have parking,if you get a map of the rivers and canals it shows where there is toilets,showers,washing machines etc, and if you buy the token card,it lets you use the ones that are not free.

we found that most villages and small towns had music at weekend,thursday till sunday, they seem to choose who gets the late one,one pub one night,next door,the next night, most who have the late one go on till 2 or3 o,clock, i thought i was a late one,but we never managed to stay till the end, and if you are lucky, you will be there when they come round with the butties etc,all free.

just like the locals up north used to do on darts night.

enjoy the trip,we always do,

mags


----------



## Crazywater

What part of Ireland are you planning on visiting?

Galway, Clifden and Westport would also be good spots for pub music.

As havingfun has said there are lots of wild camping options in Ireland. 

There is also Safe Nights Ireland (google it). You join for a tenner and you can stay overnight at participating SNI sites for tenner a night. These might be a pub car park, B&B car park etc. There is a map of all the locations online. Might be worth considering. 

Crazywater


----------



## bob8925

http://www.reisverhaleneuropa.nl/camper/ierland/plaatsen.htm

its a dutch site but gives an easy overview of free parking

im planning to do a lap of ireland from this friday for a fortnight


----------



## 1302

Here's our last trip...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-48666-our-irish-roadtrip.html

have fun


----------



## Colsom

Just back from the Emrald Isle last week, we went from Letterkenny in Donegal to Valencia in Kerry (Beautifull) Take the ferry to Knightstown 6 euro, a roll on roll off ferry. It's part of the Ring of Kerry.
Try this link it has a lot of good info.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/Republic Of Ireland_motorhome_campsites.html
But in our visit to Ireland there are capmsites that are not listed anywhere. Like Downings in Donegal, wonderfull scenery, good pubs, easy, laid back, amazing beaches. 
But the best advise is to have good waterproof's.
Enjoy


----------



## ChrisandJohn

In my experience the harder you look for music and craic in Ireland the less likely you are to find it. If you relax and enjoy yourself and are open to experiences it will (hopefully) come to you in a serendipidous way. 

i once went to a famous pub in Doolin and it was packed with people from all over the globe who were in reverent awe of the musicians, who no doubt were technically good. The place though seemed devoid of real atmosphere, it had become a shrine.

Two brilliant and truly memorable experiences I remember, one in Clifden the other in Dublin, seemed to evolve out of what seemed to be unpromising situations. Go with the flow, but my preference is to do so in Counties Clare and Galway. If you don't get the music the scenery is fantastic.

Chris


----------



## bob8925

the thatched pub carrickonshannon

music wed fri and sat nights
motorhome friendly with water and a place to enpty your toilet.


----------



## Mandale

Crazywater said:


> What part of Ireland are you planning on visiting?
> 
> Galway, Clifden and Westport would also be good spots for pub music.
> 
> As havingfun has said there are lots of wild camping options in Ireland.
> 
> There is also Safe Nights Ireland (google it). You join for a tenner and you can stay overnight at participating SNI sites for tenner a night. These might be a pub car park, B&B car park etc. There is a map of all the locations online. Might be worth considering.
> 
> Crazywater


Very nice part of Eire, the west coast is the best!


----------



## Motorglasto

ChrisandJohn said:


> In my experience the harder you look for music and *craic* in Ireland the less likely you are to find it.
> 
> Chris


 :roll:

The Irish wonder why the English don't get it, and there it is in a nutshell. Craic is not an entity, you can't find it, you create it.


----------



## centrefire

In the present economic climate any pub owner with any more than 10 Sq Yards of Tarmac will be more than happy to facilitate you to park up for the night. Recently more and more actually encourage motorhomers to use their parking facilities provided you support their business.
I am in the Tipperary South area and I regularly travel the banks of the river Shannon which has numerous villages and towns where you will have no problem wild camping. If you want music mid week you will probably have to head for Kerry , Galway, West Cork . Any weekend you will find Music sessions in most towns. The cost of meals and accommodation has fallen slightly recently so if you hit the rural routes you should find value for your Pound or Euro if it still in existence by then.

Slan Leat 

Brendan


----------

